# Spur 9/12



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Headed out with a crew of myself, Mickey, Ferdinand, and Joe early yesterday morning. Plan was to head to the spur and try and live bait some bill fish. Get out to the spur and get a very nice sized blackfin for a live bait. This is about the time I realize that I left my harness sitting in my garage......oh well, it's going to be painful if we get a big blue on but we give the live bait a shot for a few hours. Not even a sniff at our live baits although we did pick up a couple nice dolphin that swam up to the boat. We decide to switch gears and pull lures for a while and it worked out nicely. Picked up nice white and then had a double on dolphin. Lures back out and almost immediately we have another billfish on. Ended up jumping him off, looked like a rat blue or big white. Pulled lures for a while longer and decided to try and live bait some tuna which were busting everywhere. Gave them a shot for a couple of hours and no luck with that either. Decided to pack it up and head on in, cleared the pass at 8pm. It was a really fun day of fishing! I didn't take many pictures but Ferdi took some great photos and video, hopefully he can post some.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job again, you are getting to be a pro at this.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicely done, Im ready again!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice looking fish thks for sharing


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Snipe first off, nice report! Was the mahi high gaff shot or injured?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

High gaff shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul Adam!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice going . Love me some dolphin.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Tks for the post, enjoyed the report and pics...


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report!!! nice looking ******!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work. Congrats!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Some more


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Some nice fresh mahi tacos is what's for dinner. Sounds like a nice trip. Good job on Mr White.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

those bull dolphins are cool looking Nice day!


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

nice job:thumbsup::thumbsup:


my boat was out there friday as well.

had a white jump off and a blue swim up to the back of the boat while we were eating lunch and couldnt get him to eat what we had rigged up at the time (wont make that mistake again)

came home with a nice hoo, and let the 2 guys from out of town wrestle big Snapper for a while


----------

